# Here's a link to the red coat that I love!



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-patterns/147-sylvi-by-mari-muinonen


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! how beautiful is that???? I have a red leather swing coat that i love but this sweater coat is smashing..... 7 dollars for such a treat? even i would pay for this pattern.... maybe in purple???? 

couldn't stand it....went and bought it....


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous amazing coat. Way beyond my abilities, Deemail, you must post a picture when you are done! :hunf:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

will be happy to do so, but as i have stated many times, patterns are only suggestions.... i'm pretty sure i'll be translating this to my bulky machine and doing the detail work and appliqueing onto a 'bog coat' silhouette, which is more my style for the last 40 pounds....


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That would be quite a project! Are you going to make it?


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm glad you like it. Maybe if I can get this baby shawl made, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is truly beautiful! I must have it! Gotta get the pattern right away. Even if I don't do it for a while. Love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Wow. That would be quite a project! Are you going to make it?


it's just too pretty and would suit a bog coat shape very well... i love tone on tone stuff and i can just see this all in purple... i don't really do neutrals very much... i have to wait till i get to the studio to see what i have enough yarn to do it in... i know i have tons of cream (because it's almost beige, which i don't wear... maybe black, but i'm really hoping for purple...


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw and fell in love with this same coat last week! Are you going to knit it up?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-patterns/147-sylvi-by-mari-muinonen


Have you made it?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Out of this world marvelous! A _must have!
Thanks.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I love that coat and have had it as one of my favorites on Ravelry for ages!


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

GORGEOUS thanks for sharing!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This looks like a very challenging project to me, but absolutely stunning!! Well worth the time and effort to create something so uniquely special.

Keep us posted with pictures as you get into it.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is one beautiful project not familiar with yarn must be chunky calls for a #10 US needle. I would love to make it for my daughter. What yarn could be used in stead of?


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

That's the one I thought of when you said red coat! I love it too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is stunning color and pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

well, it appears you have started something... I just ordered the pattern as well.......hmmmm now to decide on color since I have a red coat.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a stunningly beautiful coat; but it sure is beyond my ability to even consider making it. That project is for the experts!!!!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

This designer had a hoodie pattern in an older issue of Vogue knitting (maybe 2008-9 I can't remember). The style is the same -- tame in front but with with lots of big cables in the back and it used 6 balls of Wool Ease Chunky -- so if you have a hankering for the same effect but a lot less knitting you may want to look at this pattern (which would be really great in red come to think of it!!) ---

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1644-hooded-pullover.aspx

--- This coat is entirely spectacular.....little red riding hood on steroids!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW I agree that is a beautiful coat. Also I'm surprised that it doesn't take that many skeins of yarn. I would think that it would be a beautiful project for those long winter evenings... I hope you buy the pattern and make it.. I really want to see it when your done.. Best of luck and thanks for sharing...Ronie


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

I completed this project last year as a Christmas gift for my daughter-in-law. It was done in deep purple using Wool Ease. Make sure to check your gauge when starting it for it was sized just a tad smaller than expected. Still, in the end, the results were gorgeous and I guarantee you will ENJOY not just the wearing but the challenge to get there ;-)


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have not made it, but I am when I finish knitting for new granddaughter due in December!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad everyone liked it as much as I do!


----------



## patriot (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone know how this could be made top down? I love it but don't want to piece all of the pieces back together...
I wonder if there is something like this top down on the web??


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!! Stunning! I am a new knitter & nowhere near ready for this yet. But, as someone else said, even I would pay for this pattern. I may have to buy the pattern & display it prominently to motivate me to keep upping my skills! Thanks so much for sharing this inspiration.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

elcue said:


> OMG!!! Stunning! I am a new knitter & nowhere near ready for this yet. But, as someone else said, even I would pay for this pattern. I may have to buy the pattern & display it prominently to motivate me to keep upping my skills! Thanks so much for sharing this inspiration.


That's the ticket!! This pattern will inspire you to hone your knitting skills, and before you know it, you'll be knitting it. Have fun.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I wish I had never clicked on that link! It's beautiful! I would hate to put all that work into it and - like most patterns - look better on the model than me. ={

However... why don't we do a KAL?


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! how beautiful is that???? I have a red leather swing coat that i love but this sweater coat is smashing..... 7 dollars for such a treat? even i would pay for this pattern.... maybe in purple????
> 
> couldn't stand it....went and bought it....


I love the pattern too, BUT, I'm not an advanced knitter. I do sweaters in the rd., socks on dpn's, and have done some cable work. I have made one sweater following a complicated chart. Do you think this coat would be beyond my ability?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

deemail said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! how beautiful is that???? I have a red leather swing coat that i love but this sweater coat is smashing..... 7 dollars for such a treat? even i would pay for this pattern.... maybe in purple????
> 
> couldn't stand it....went and bought it....


LOL. Me too, had to have the pattern; althought we in Southern California hardly ever need a coat.

Purple, huh. Yeah!! It would be smashing in purple. I'm checking out the yarn suggested by the pattern: http://www.halcyonyarn.com/landings/yarn/18600800.html

I can't wear that color red, Scarlet... too much orange in it. It's not in my color wheel. But, the lime would work great for me, or the other red... it has more blue in it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mamaski said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!!!!!!!!!! how beautiful is that???? I have a red leather swing coat that i love but this sweater coat is smashing..... 7 dollars for such a treat? even i would pay for this pattern.... maybe in purple????
> ...


You're totally ready for this pattern, in my opinion. And, remember if you get "stuck" there's always this forum of advanced knitters that will help you. That's what I plan to do, if I get stuck. Come on, let's do it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> Oh, I wish I had never clicked on that link! It's beautiful! I would hate to put all that work into it and - like most patterns - look better on the model than me. ={
> 
> However... why don't we do a KAL?


Okay, I'll bite. What's a KAL?


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

KnitAlong


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> mamaski said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

elcue said:


> KnitAlong


Got it... thanks.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> mamaski said:
> 
> 
> > couldn't stand it....went and bought it....
> ...


 And, remember if you get "stuck" there's always this forum of advanced knitters that will help you. That's what I plan to do, if I get stuck. Come on, let's do it.[/quote]

mamaski.... remember, even a coat is just several sweater-sized pieces. the majority of the plain areas in the coat are in seed st, which i adore, but which would be a ton of work on a machine.... however, the back is reverse stockinette, which is done on the knitting machine automatically, changing the whole coat to reverse stockinette, wouldn't really change the look all that much. half the trims were appliqued anyway, so transferring them all to applique after changing the body to ALL reverse stockinette and changing the shape of the body to a 'bog coat,' which will fit me better and so will hang better.... the point of this coat is the trim, getting bogged down in details about the stitches they chose is just not productive. you always have to adapt any piece of clothing in fad or fashion to suit your figure, and your taste to get the best out of it... did not get to the studio today to check how much purple i have, but I'm hoping for the best.... at least I can start making appliques and salve that ambition to leave a half dozen unfinished projects sitting thru another season!


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

I sent in payment for the coat pattern. I can't retrieve it :-(


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > mamaski said:
> ...


mamaski.... remember, even a coat is just several sweater-sized pieces. the majority of the plain areas in the coat are in seed st, which i adore, but which would be a ton of work on a machine.... however, the back is reverse stockinette, which is done on the knitting machine automatically, changing the whole coat to reverse stockinette, wouldn't really change the look all that much. half the trims were appliqued anyway, so transferring them all to applique after changing the body to ALL reverse stockinette and changing the shape of the body to a 'bog coat,' which will fit me better and so will hang better.... the point of this coat is the trim, getting bogged down in details about the stitches they chose is just not productive. you always have to adapt any piece of clothing in fad or fashion to suit your figure, and your taste to get the best out of it... did not get to the studio today to check how much purple i have, but I'm hoping for the best.... at least I can start making appliques and salve that ambition to leave a half dozen unfinished projects sitting thru another season![/quote]

Purple would be my choice too, so will have to find a substitute yarn. Understanding your input was a reach for me but I think I understand what you said. My minds eye, when reading the directions, is not as fine tuned as yours so will have to just follow the directions. I don't even know what a 'bog coat' is. Anyway, wish me luck, however it will be awhile before I get to doing it because I have too many things on my needles already. Have disciplined myself with: 'I can not start anything new until I finish what I've already started'. Have enjoyed the exchange with you.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

can't download or they didn't send you the link?


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

HI, I CLICKED THE LINK AND IT SAYS 100 HRS OR 3 DOWNLOADS BEFORE EXPIRATION.SYLVI RED COAT PATTERN


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

I SENT E-MAIL TO COMPANY (REGARDING PRETTY RED COAT BY SYLVI) AND WAS ABLE TO RECEIVE PATTERN.
BTW I AM FROM NEW YORK CIYT. DID ANYONE GO TO THE VOGUE KNIITING CLASSES 2011(JANUARY) HELD IN NEW YORK CITY?
THANK YOU DEE.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

TerryLynn said:


> I SENT E-MAIL TO COMPANY (REGARDING PRETTY RED COAT BY SYLVI) AND WAS ABLE TO RECEIVE PATTERN.
> BTW I AM FROM NEW YORK CIYT. DID ANYONE GO TO THE VOGUE KNIITING CLASSES 2011(JANUARY) HELD IN NEW YORK CITY?
> THANK YOU DEE.


ohhhh.... i read about the classes and am so envious.... my girlfriend and i are going to the local coffee shop sunday morning to have coffee and knit on their comfy couches... this is about the largest knitting group in my community!! lol ......(high in the mountains, 45 min from nearest walmar, less than 5000 people in 2 towns, littttttle!!!!) i would love to see the big city versions of knitters... that's why this forum is so important to me... i quote from it to all my knitting friends all the time..... they would get on but they have me... that's what they tell me, so i am making an effort to send them to KP and not tell them.... let 'em laugh after they get addicted and spend 3 hours on the computer before making the beds!!!!!


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

I brought the pattern Sylvi 8 red coat and was wondering if I could use a different yarn like LionBrand Homespun, I have 12 skein in cherry red?


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

I would personally never use homespun for this sweater. Having already made it, I know how heavy the finished garment is. Homespun has a reputation of not washing well and hanging/draping heavily which would stretch this garment out too much. IMHO, try to stick to lighter but more sturdy yarns for this project for the best results. You might also consider sticking to a single-color yarn versus something with more complex colors so the pattern of the cables get their due attention.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-patterns/147-sylvi-by-mari-muinonen


I love this coat also. I bought the pattern and will make it when I lose another 30 pounds.... yippie... I've lost 30... and 30 more to go.

Have you made it? I plan to make it in a teal or purple. I don't look good in Red... it makes me look green... honestly.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Proartist said:


> I would personally never use homespun for this sweater. Having already made it, I know how heavy the finished garment is. Homespun has a reputation of not washing well and hanging/draping heavily which would stretch this garment out too much. IMHO, try to stick to lighter but more sturdy yarns for this project for the best results. You might also consider sticking to a single-color yarn versus something with more complex colors so the pattern of the cables get their due attention.


I plan to use the yarn that the pattern recommends... is that a good choice?


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

I made my daughter-in-law the coat in a royal purple and it turned out gorgeous....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Proartist said:


> I made my daughter-in-law the coat in a royal purple and it turned out gorgeous....


Wow. I'm gonna keep your name, in case I get stuck. May I contact you for advice?

Oh... and what yarn did you use?


----------



## grasshopper72554 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would like to use the back panel as a center panel for only DGD a blanket. What do you think?


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

Certainly  I spin as well as knit but this coat required more yarn than I had on hand so I chose to purchase - Caron's Simply Soft. Inexpensive and usually easily available to everyone. It drapes with this pattern beautifully. My daughter-in-law wears it all the time but given she lives 2000 miles from me, I haven't gotten a photo of her it in ... yet ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Proartist said:


> Certainly  I spin as well as knit but this coat required more yarn than I had on hand so I chose to purchase - Caron's Simply Soft. Inexpensive and usually easily available to everyone. It drapes with this pattern beautifully. My daughter-in-law wears it all the time but given she lives 2000 miles from me, I haven't gotten a photo of her it in ... yet ...


An acrylic yarn that drapes... interesting. It certainly is inexpensive. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Sow-Lin (Aug 13, 2011)

Hiya to all who are interested in the Sylvi's "Red-riding-hood" coat. I bought the pattern when I saw it on Ravelry...but not being an advance knitter... I am really scared to try it since I didn't quite understood the chart but if I have knitter pals in here whom I know are knitting the same thing, I'll give it a try. I just cannot decide which brand of chunky yarn to use. Any suggestions from anyone?
Great idea about the KAL! Love it.


----------

